# 92 Stanza wierd thoings happening?



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Today I was working on my 92 stanza that we think the motor is lock up. I figure I could get a torque wrench on the motor to see if it would turn. After I jacked the car up I realized it needed to be on the ground to break the lugs. THen I thought since the motor is locked I can just put it in gear and then I can break the lugs. I came to find that when I went to turn the lugs with the car in gear the wheel turned freely. So I took the valve cover off to see if the motor was actually turning and nothing was happening. So why when the car is off the ground and in gear the wheels will turn and when its on the ground the motor seems to stop it.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

killrmack said:


> Today I was working on my 92 stanza that we think the motor is lock up. I figure I could get a torque wrench on the motor to see if it would turn. After I jacked the car up I realized it needed to be on the ground to break the lugs. THen I thought since the motor is locked I can just put it in gear and then I can break the lugs. I came to find that when I went to turn the lugs with the car in gear the wheel turned freely. So I took the valve cover off to see if the motor was actually turning and nothing was happening. So why when the car is off the ground and in gear the wheels will turn and when its on the ground the motor seems to stop it.


Ever though of a bad transmission? Just get a (crank pulley wrench) it has a name i just forgot. and twist it in one direction see if the engine will rotate. Maybe the flywheel is back on the transmission so it only rotates the transmission but it wont rotate the flywheel to spin the motor.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

... Doesnt have to be a bad anything. The wheels will spin freely in gear. Jack up one side only and see if it still spins. If both sides are up and you spin one wheel, the other should spin in the opposite direction. This is perfectly normal.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

izzen said:


> ... Doesnt have to be a bad anything. The wheels will spin freely in gear. Jack up one side only and see if it still spins. If both sides are up and you spin one wheel, the other should spin in the opposite direction. This is perfectly normal.


hmmm :crazy:true:crazy:


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats right both wheels were spinning. I gees I was so into the fact that my wheels were spinning in gear I over locked that fact. I hate it when I do things like that.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

At least you dont have to worry about another problem 

www.TeamNSE.net


----------

